# Pictures of Tino!



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

I haven't posted pics of Tino for a while, so here is my sweet little man trying to convince himself he is bigger than the bottle!


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

awww what a cutie  teaching him young with beer i see :lol:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

He he very cute!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

awwwwwwwww what a cutie


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww lucy he is gorgous i luvveeeee him i got the plaques today thankyou sooooo much there great cant wait to see tino


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Great Vicki, you sure they're ok? As I said in the note, just let me know what you want, and I'll get them done for you.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww there great i think there brill how sad am i im gonna put one on the back of my car by the vauxhall badge lol


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Lucy, hes so cute 

Im glad to see you back, are you back for good?

Oh, by the way...I went up to see Milo on Thursday, and i saw your Romeo too! :lol: 
Hes gorgeous, and i took some photos, but the quality was crap (its cos i used the zoom, and it made the photos bad)

You want to see?


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah Sandra I saw them! The whole litter was soooo cute!!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

But I'm calling him Cody! The breeder has put it on his pedigree and laminated it for me.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Lucy he is a real cutie  so so so gorgeous


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

awww lucy your getting another chi wow your so lucky :lol: how do you have enough time for them all though lol do you breed them?


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Aww thanks Jayne! No, I don't breed, I work from home so I'm with them all day. Just can't resist the Chi charm I guess! :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Id have millions if i could!!


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

wow thats lucky i wish i could work from home unless i open a bar here i dont think it would be possible but i have kind of gained another dog though :?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol luce your getting as bad as me but its the same story im at home with them all day they get my undivided attention and everything they could wish for there my babies lol
cant wait for my first litter im sooo keeping one


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

So cute and tiny.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh good gosh he is soooo cute


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Aww, so cute


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Aorable What a look on his face. Might be going to try to get that bottle :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Lucy awww hes fabulous! Cant wait to meet him and the others again.... which ones are you bringing? ALL? :shock:  pllzzz


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww what a cutie


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

OMG he's gorgeous! So adorable!
You must be a proud mom!


----------



## rabecca (Dec 3, 2005)

What a sweet dog! 

How old is he?


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Rabecca, he is 7 months now


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww same age as ruby how much does he weigh now luce he looks tiny still hows ya others have they taken to him well

im takin pandora for her vaccination next week but worried as she is tiny wondered how was tino when he had his


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Vik, I think he is about 1.9 pounds at the moment, yeah all the other chi's love him it's so cute they just seem to know to play with him gently cos he's so fragile!

Aww, I'm sure little Pandora will be fine, especially with the vet giving her half the measured dose, bless her.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry Vik I fogot to post about Tino's vaccinations, I got him at 5 months, so he already had his. On his vaccination chart, it says he was only 8 oz when he had them, and had to have them in 4 goes!!! :shock: Can that be right??


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

he looks guilty! like hes been caught having a sneaky lick of beer!! :lol: 
what a little cutie!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ooooh right, but his name on his Pedigree is Romeo?

When i went up on Thursday, she was calling him Romeo, and that she managed to finally get in touch with you! lol

Hes gorgeous, his colour is so pretty! you'll be SO SO HAPPY TOGETHER!

Plus...he cuddled up with my Milo, how lovely is that!


----------

